# Great muzzy deer season!



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just thought I'd share some photos of this years good muzzy season I got my wife on a 4 point and we spotted him in his bed then we sat there for 3 hours tell he stood up at 140 yards and she dumped him then the next day I took my dad out and he dumped a nice 4 point with a lot of mass and trash at the bases!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice bucks!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Wow, nice deer. congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you guys yeah finally been a long time lurker!!! Finally apart of the site


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! Awesome bucks. Congrats


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweet bucks! Love the huge eye guards on your dad's and the double on your wife's. Congratulations and good job getting them on those awesome animals!


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you guys and yeah I like them double eye guards to! It was also her first muzzleloader buck! My dads has bunch of stuff going on at the bases to that the pictures don't do justice


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys did great. Our party should have had a picture like that but luck just wasn't with us this time.


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you ridge top it was sure fun to see how happy my wife and my dad were and I got to spend it with both of them!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow very cool, congrats!!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats on a successful hunt!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

The picture with what I'm guessing is your little girl setting on the buck should be the snapshot of the week! Great job on both bucks.


----------



## Tl23life21 (Sep 29, 2015)

Neverdrawn yes that is my 14 month old daughter she loves deer and when I was packing her deer out I had my mom and dad run my daughter so she could be there when we got it to the truck and we took family pics she loved it  thank you they are at the taxidermist right now my dads the picture don't do justice his bases are so narly!!!!


----------

